# big boy needs loving home



## dovetail (Aug 26, 2006)

My pigeon, Big Boy, is a real character. Rescued from the the cruel crowded streets of Chicago when he was perhaps 2 weeks old. Very tame, loving,and spoiled,(won't eat his peas or corn). He is worthy of much more than what he is getting. He was hand raised and is strikingly handsome and healthy. He lives in a 4'x4'x2' cedar coop in my basement for almost 1 year. He koo's his head off the minute he hears me come home from work or hears my voice when I speak. He desperatley needs to interact with his own species. He has never seen the sun go up or down, doesn't know how to find food, and thinks your head is a landing pad. The lights go on in the morning along with his favorite radio station, and go off at night. Once a week , I can usually find a pigeon carcass in my neighborhood. Yes, we have hawks in the city. Introduced by our illustrious local leaders to control the pigeon problem. We all know who the real problem is, but until everyone is really fed-up and votes, that won't change. Hence, I dare not let him go free. I am very attached to him but would like him to be in a home that can give him more time and a better life. I will not surrender him to someone who will make him live outside in winter. I am looking for a real pigeon lover and will do what it takes to see him cared for. I will help with monthly monetary needs with the stipulation that I can visit and moniter his care. Heaven help the person that harms one little feather on his body. I guarantee it. Otherwise, I was thinking of going to the pigeon shop here and buying a mate. They told me to just watch for eggs and remove them. At least he will have someone to talk to. If this sounds like you have what it takes to fulfill Big Boy's needs, please let me know. Thank you.


----------



## teebo (Jul 7, 2006)

*pigeon*

i may be able to take him if you can ship him.


----------



## dovetail (Aug 26, 2006)

Thanks , but would prefer someone in the chicagoland area.


----------



## flitsnowzoom (Mar 20, 2007)

Would you be able to take in another bird? We always have birds coming in on 911 and they don't all get back to their homes. Quite a variety -- all the way from Owls and satinettes to rollers and homers and everything in between.
I'm sure there could be a future Mrs. Big Boy, or Big Boy's best bud from our list!


----------



## dovetail (Aug 26, 2006)

I will be willing to adopt a TAME FEMALE, rather than buying one. All my dogs have been rescues.


----------

